# 3-Wheel Stance



## BigFoot

Can u do a 3-Wheel Stance with a bagged car??


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

Yes you can weight helps alot


----------



## smallz95eg

yes you can here you go


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by smallz95eg_@Dec 10 2005, 07:43 PM~4380957
> *yes you can here you go
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## demasiado

rediculous!!!

I love it. :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by BigFoot_@Dec 10 2005, 05:52 PM~4379943
> *Can u do a 3-Wheel Stance with a bagged car??
> *


supposedly you can with cans, all you would need to do is add in a check valve before the dump valve connection.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by smallz95eg_@Dec 10 2005, 09:43 PM~4380957
> *yes you can here you go
> *


what size you using in the back?


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 11 2005, 04:13 PM~4382648
> *supposedly you can with cans, all you would need to do is add in a check valve before the dump valve connection.
> *



What's a can??? a cylinder???? (stupid dutch language  )


----------



## Momo64




----------



## demasiado

can = cylinder


----------



## blznnp

with cans you need the dual action cylinders to do a easy three, then you will have 4 valves per cylinder though, so that gets kinda pricey.smallz95eg, you got any pics of the trunk of that? whats your set up?


----------



## KrazyLac

can you post pics of your set-up? :0


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by smallz95eg_@Dec 10 2005, 09:43 PM~4380957
> *yes you can here you go
> *


iight, need way more details on this one  looks like the bag is mounted on the lower trailing arm...i could be wrong, but some details are really needed


----------



## smallz95eg

> _Originally posted by foey+Dec 11 2005, 08:14 AM~4382649-->
> 
> 
> 
> what size you using in the back?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2005, 01:19 PM~4383809
> *with cans you need the dual action cylinders to do a easy three, then you will have 4 valves per cylinder though, so that gets kinda pricey.smallz95eg, you got any pics of the trunk of that? whats your set up?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2005, 05:55 PM~4384791
> *can you post pics of your set-up? :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mark_@Dec 11 2005, 06:36 PM~4385001
> *iight, need way more details on this one  looks like the bag is mounted on the lower trailing arm...i could be wrong, but some details are really needed
> *


Sorry guys this is not my car it belong's to chico from daddys customs  and sorry i dont have any pics of the set up


----------



## vengence

ill b using 13" lift bags in the rear and to avoid camber issues,slam techs up front with extended a arms.but ill be using 10-12 gallon tanks also so i know ill have some extra weight in the azz anyways


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 12 2005, 03:32 AM~4387383
> *ill b using 13" lift bags in the rear and to avoid camber issues,slam techs up front with extended a arms.but ill be using 10-12 gallon tanks also so i know ill have some extra weight in the azz anyways
> *


what.... slam techs? and a 12 gallon tank dosnt weight shit..


----------



## vengence

ok mark,i am using what i was told to use as i am not the smartest,but the tanks arent the only thing thats gonna be in the trunk im also installin a full custom audio system,ill prolly be addin some weight in the corners also,but thats due to the option of tryin air hoppin too.


----------



## OldDirty

My question is why do you want to three wheel on a stock frame ?


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 13 2005, 04:01 AM~4394113
> *My question is why do you want to three wheel on a stock frame ?
> *


:dunno: but we all know it can be done now.


----------



## vengence

and im gonna be the one on air 3 wheelin here,ill prolly be reinforcing it too.


----------



## HoodLumZ

On cylinders


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash

> _Originally posted by smallz95eg_@Dec 10 2005, 10:43 PM~4380957
> *yes you can here you go
> *


I'm gonna need the details on that. short of putting 500lbs of lead in my trunk. If you can get me the info on the shop, I'll call, anything you can find homie, my Cutlass is comin out like that next year.


----------



## Sin Sixty

That is exactly what it takes... put a few homies in your trunk and you too wil have big 3!


----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Dec 16 2005, 07:25 PM~4422030
> *That is exactly what it takes...  put a few homies in your trunk and you too wil have big 3!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

hmmmm a few homies in the trunk,lets see who do i know that i would put through that kind of torture? :biggrin: 
never mind ill just have to hide some weight in my car so noone can tell once its in there.


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash

I'm thinkin melting lead into a rack under my truck interior panels. about 250 lbs in a G-body should do it . yes or no? or more like 350 lbs?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY

yea i think u can do it with lead. im dyin 2 3wheel in my caprice, anybody shoot some tips.i got 2 12 gallon tanks in there an a huge ass nitrogen bottle. i know that weighs. anymore weight i can add


----------



## DTA

> _Originally posted by smallz95eg_@Dec 10 2005, 10:43 PM~4380957
> *yes you can here you go
> *


 whos cutlass is that and how is he doing that with air? i cant do it unless im turning. thats pretty cool


----------



## lowedlac

thats nasty thats all I can say. my cuz shit on juice cant even three wheel like that


----------



## smallz95eg

> _Originally posted by Cutlass Supremecy_@Dec 27 2005, 11:06 AM~4491528
> *whos cutlass is that and how is he doing that with air?  i cant do it unless im turning. thats pretty cool
> *


it belong's to chico from daddys customs in cali


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms

Depending on the type of car, you could probaly do the old traction trick of pouring cement in your back bumper to add some weight to the back.....sand bags hidden inside the quarters works too....I wouldn't do the lead shit, just because your stuck with all that weight once it's melted in there!


----------



## vengence

i was thinkin of hiding some of the weights from an old work out system that we have in the quaters to weigh it down,then again i think ill need about 300 lbs for my car,and 81 olds delta is a big ass car,but im also thinkin of hiding a compressor in one also.


----------



## demasiado

I was going to just add some large steel stock on the outside of the frame so it could be cut off easily later. Some 3"x4" solid stock gets heavy quick.

Good thing the car died before I got around to it. This had juice and 3 group 31's on each side and would only roll 3. Needed another 75 lbs.


----------



## foey

my guess is you will need four checks right before the valves. From there it should be the simple full lock up and individual drop. Hopefully this theory of mine will work, but if not I don't blame anyone for baggin.


----------



## mustangsalli

Tis true......Chico(owner of DADDY'S CUSTOMS SHOP)drove this car out to my house a couple of months ago and I watched it do a standing 3 wheel as well as one in a turn-

You can reach him at--(626)393-3726

or at least that is the last active phone number I have on him!!!

Tellem MUSTANG SALLI referred you......DADDY'S CUSTOMS has been my airbag sponsor for the last couple of years.....

MS


----------



## vengence

ok foey ill prolly go with your method,


----------



## Purple Haze

Any progress on this? :dunno:


----------



## KrazyLac

On what valve would the check valve go on. The fill valve or the dump valve? :dunno:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by KrazyLac_@Feb 1 2006, 07:44 PM~4753876
> *On what valve would the check valve go on. The fill valve or the dump valve? :dunno:
> *


it's before the fill.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by foey_@Feb 1 2006, 07:53 PM~4753955
> *it's before the fill.
> *


So it would go on before or after the fill valve? does the fill valve not hold pressure well? I am going to try to do this in the next month and just need to know what to do and i will let everyone know if it works or not.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 1 2006, 08:07 PM~4754056
> *So it would go on before or after the fill valve? does the fill valve not hold pressure well? I am going to try to do this in the next month and just need to know what to do and i will let everyone know if it works or not.
> *


it's to prevent back pressure from flowing back into the tank. Usually at low pressures, the valves won't really stay shut, so in turn, the checks make sure of that. You don't loose pressure in the tank nor do you loose pressure when on low pressure either.


I just got in my checks today, so as soon as my lazy ass gets up and some more funds, I'll be able to test this theory of mine out. Hopefully I won't have to worry about weight distrubution.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by foey_@Feb 1 2006, 09:35 PM~4754634
> *it's to prevent back pressure from flowing back into the tank. Usually at low pressures, the valves won't really stay shut, so in turn, the checks make sure of that. You don't loose pressure in the tank nor do you loose pressure when on low pressure either.
> I just got in my checks today, so as soon as my lazy ass gets up and some more funds, I'll be able to test this theory of mine out. Hopefully I won't have to worry about weight distrubution.
> *


Let me know homie. I think i will go down to parker this weekend and get some checks and try it out my damn self..


----------



## EAZY_510

hey im palning to do the same but im using all slam bags and im reinforsed in all stress points with a chain bridge in the rear cuz i was juiced before, im hoping that i can 3 wheel standing i have 2 gal off fiber glass in my cuater panels and i just got some new slams for the rear cuadruple with 28 inches off lift ill post some picrures when i star to work on it :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Feb 2 2006, 10:46 AM~4757502
> *hey im palning to do the same but im using all slam bags and im reinforsed in all stress points with a chain bridge in the rear cuz i was juiced before, im hoping that i can 3 wheel standing i have 2 gal off fiber glass in my cuater panels and i just got some new slams for the rear cuadruple with 28 inches off lift ill post some picrures when i star to work on it  :biggrin:
> *


28' of lift????? No shit. Didnt know they made such a bag..


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 2 2006, 11:10 AM~4757645
> *28' of lift?????  No shit. Didnt know they made such a bag..
> *



YUP ther not even on ther sight but they do make them ill get some pics for you :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Feb 2 2006, 04:50 PM~4759966
> *YUP ther not even on ther sight but they do make them ill get some pics for you  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah please do.. how wide are they? Have you tried them out yet? How much did they hit you for?


----------



## EAZY_510

there just like the RS7


----------



## EAZY_510

:0


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Feb 3 2006, 10:25 AM~4766259
> *:0
> *


That seems like it could fold over... is there anything in the middle of it to keep it from folding?


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 3 2006, 01:12 PM~4767366
> *That seems like it could fold over... is there anything in the middle of it to keep it from folding?
> *


YEP its a metal plate and it wont fold we put some wheight on it aird up and that bitch dont even get a crease .........lol its better than those 13'' lift bags and it dosent take that much psi to get up :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Feb 3 2006, 01:19 PM~4767431
> *YEP its a metal plate and it wont fold we put some wheight on it aird up and that bitch dont even get a crease .........lol  its better than those 13'' lift bags and it dosent take that much psi to get up  :thumbsup:
> *


No shit. How much were they?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY

4 real how much were they. are the screw holes the same as the contitechs .i got brackets made for 2600lb dual port 1/2" contitechs 4 ply. can i replace my bags with slams and keeop my same brackets


----------



## KrazyLac

let me now where i can get this bags got the $$$$.


----------



## EAZY_510

well i paid 150 per bag cuz im getting hooked up but i think there like 160-170 not to sure do think bout it its like buying 4 slams


----------



## EAZY_510

heres a better picure


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Feb 6 2006, 02:12 PM~4788683
> *heres a better picure
> *


Damn those are tight. Ok well i know what i will be picking up here in the next couple of weeks. Do they have the screw hole at the bottom? What are you doing to your driveshaft? Telescopic or just shortening it?


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 6 2006, 02:18 PM~4788740
> *Damn those are tight. Ok well i know what i will be picking up here in the next couple of weeks. Do they have the screw hole at the bottom? What are you doing to your driveshaft? Telescopic or just shortening it?
> *



i was thinking telescopic but dont know yet till i get those baggs in and as for the screws yes its like a normal slam it has the 3 holes for screws


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Feb 6 2006, 02:23 PM~4788778
> *i was thinking telescopic but dont know yet till i get those baggs in and as for the screws yes its like a normal slam it has the 3 holes for screws
> *


Well on my bags in the back it has just one screw hole on the bottow of the bag. Would you happen to have pics by chance?


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 6 2006, 02:28 PM~4788821
> *Well on my bags in the back it has just one screw hole on the bottow of the bag. Would you happen to have pics by chance?
> *



not on me but ill get you some it has one right in the midle


----------



## Sonu

that three looks TIGHT


----------



## KrazyLac

eazy 510 u have a number where I can call and get some info on these bags?


----------



## 416impala

Those look like 2 seperate bags just held together with a plate.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 8 2006, 01:04 PM~4803347
> *Those look like 2 seperate bags just held together with a plate.
> *


Kinda what i was thinking. Thats probably why the price is like buying 4 slams! LOL


----------



## nixon186

i still can't believe they don't fold.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by nixon186_@Feb 8 2006, 02:14 PM~4803848
> *i still can't believe they don't fold.
> *


Well that has yet to be seen though. I havnt seen anybody with these until now...


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 8 2006, 02:24 PM~4803916
> *Well that has yet to be seen though. I havnt seen anybody with these until now...
> *



you will soon theres only 3 off us with them


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Feb 8 2006, 02:53 PM~4804097
> *you will soon theres only 3 off us with them
> *


Maybe 4 now cuz i am really thinkin about picking some up and see if i can get that pause 3 i have been wanting! :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

AIR RIDE IS JUST AS MUCH FUN AS HYDROS!


----------



## 416impala

Does not look like he has the bag mounted on the axle for that kind of lift. 

Probably on a trailing arm to get much more lift. If he is running high psi in the 1 rear bag, dumps the other rear and has allota weight back there it will 3

Im sure he is running a nitrogen setup with higher pressure.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 21 2006, 10:21 PM~4898378
> *Does not look like he has the bag mounted on the axle for that kind of lift.
> 
> Probably on a trailing arm to get much more lift. If he is running high psi in the 1 rear bag, dumps the other rear and has allota weight back there it will 3
> 
> Im sure he is running a nitrogen setup with higher pressure.
> *


Trailing arm on a cutty? Where would you connect the top of the bag to? To make it straight that is.


----------



## 416impala

I have to go get under my cutty and have a look. I havent worked on a g-body in a while. im sure its all customer lower arms that have bag mounts on them. Im not sure about the top mount I gota get under mine and have a look.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 22 2006, 10:18 AM~4901023
> *I have to go get under my cutty and have a look. I havent worked on a g-body in a while. im sure its all customer lower arms that have bag mounts on them. Im not sure about the top mount I gota get under mine and have a look.
> *


Let me know if you come up with anything so i can give it a shot.


----------



## warning

when you three wheel with air do you still have to reinforce? I have no experience with air just hydros, so It seems to me that you would still have to reinforce cuz its still the same forces on the weak ass frame, and g-bodys do have a weak frame


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by warning_@Feb 22 2006, 11:46 AM~4902185
> *when you three wheel with air do you still have to reinforce? I have no experience with air just hydros, so It seems to me that you would still have to reinforce cuz its still the same forces on the weak ass frame, and g-bodys do have a weak frame
> *




You technially dont have to reinforce anything.. 

Do you have to? No
Should you? Yes
Does everybody do what should be done? No.

I would at least do all the stress points on a gbody when doing a 3. Regardless if its air or juice, both setups can tweak frame!


----------



## maddy

phatz BAGS R 4 ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mark

stock frames are made to flex under normal conditions. now put any movement not stock....it really starts to bend (on a scale) take you hand, flat. and position it as if it where 3 wheeling. now apply pressure to the corner that would be up. now you start to see the forces that be


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by maddy_@Feb 22 2006, 02:47 PM~4903309
> *phatz BAGS R 4 ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




and your car hops HOW HIGH?

:uh: 


your a chipper paco.. always will be :biggrin:


----------



## sprockets

aprox. how much waight do u use


----------



## nixon186

> _Originally posted by maddy_@Feb 22 2006, 04:47 PM~4903309
> *phatz BAGS R 4 ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



*** huh? your the one fuckin with batteries, cylinders and oil! thats seems like a recipe for GAY!


----------



## sprockets

aprox.howmuch weight do u use to pause 3. :dunno:


----------



## 416impala

Allot, my buddy had 8 batts, 2 pumps and it still did not sit in a 3. No chainbridge.


----------



## sprockets

i have a lincoln mark VII. and did u get my number


----------



## 416impala

yup got it. il shout ya tomorw.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 23 2006, 12:35 AM~4907828
> *Allot, my buddy had 8 batts, 2 pumps and it still did not sit in a 3. No chainbridge.
> *


Yeah, but with 2 pumps he did not have individual control of the ass end like you would with airbag system. If he added a 3rd pump i bet he would sit a nice 3 (Even nicer if it was chained)!


----------



## KrazyLac

Specialy the oil part I think they us the oil 4 something more than there pumps! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 23 2006, 10:05 AM~4909203
> *Yeah, but with 2 pumps he did not have individual control of the ass end like you would with airbag system. If he added a 3rd pump i bet he would sit a nice 3 (Even nicer if it was chained)!
> *


Check out Jay's 1986 Chevrolet Caprice "Mister Ouija", it's the feature car on here. That couldn't stand 3 until it was chained. sometimes weight just isn't enough, and he's runnin 4 pumps.


----------



## baggedout81

HELL YES I FOUND IT

HAHAHHAH 

BUMP ON A OLD AS TOPIC


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 12 2009, 02:44 PM~15960438
> *HELL YES I FOUND IT
> 
> HAHAHHAH
> 
> BUMP ON A OLD AS TOPIC
> *


Haha. I started reading it & seen that pic you posted of that Cutty & thought.... this is where he got it. What the hell are all these guys talking about wieght in the quarter panels & cement in the bumpers? Sounds kinda crazy to me. I would like to find out where all the stress points are on my frame though so I can reinforce it.


----------



## slangin cardboard

BLUE RIDGE /23RDST should hook up some time and shoot the shit are you going 2 do something with your dead body.  SEREET STYLE CC


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 12 2009, 11:47 PM~15964501
> *Haha. I started reading it & seen that pic you posted of that Cutty & thought.... this is where he got it. What the hell are all these guys talking about wieght in the quarter panels & cement in the bumpers? Sounds kinda crazy to me. I would like to find out where all the stress points are on my frame though so I can reinforce it.
> *


Yeah ive heard of people glassing aka fiberglass the rear quarter panels for strength so they dont buckle.
You can do a search in the hydraulic forum,prob. give you a better idea.

I'm gonna do the front of mine (sides and bottom) for now.But it's mostlly the cross member,where the frame turns underneath the front doors,and around the spring pocket.As for the back the main part is the rear arches as in the hump over the axle.

Just remembered this speaking of weight.My bumper cover (rear chrome) on my 81 was rusted bad so i bought another 86 roller whole car for $200.My 81 core rear bumper is steel and the core to the 86 was like aluminum.Shit was dam near 50lbs lighter at least it felt like.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 12 2009, 11:18 PM~15964739
> *Yeah ive heard of people glassing aka fiberglass  the rear quarter panels for strength so they dont buckle.
> You can do a search in the hydraulic forum,prob. give you a better idea.
> 
> I'm gonna do the front of mine (sides and bottom) for now.But it's mostlly the cross member,where the frame turns underneath the front doors,and around the spring pocket.As for the back the main part is the rear arches as in the hump over the axle.
> 
> Just remembered this speaking of weight.My bumper cover (rear chrome) on my 81 was rusted bad so i bought another 86 roller whole car for $200.My 81 core rear bumper is steel and the core to the 86 was like aluminum.Shit was dam near 50lbs lighter at least it felt like.
> *


I wonder what I would have to do when I notch my frame in the rear to reinforce it?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Dec 12 2009, 11:16 PM~15964725
> *BLUE RIDGE /23RDST should hook up some time and shoot the shit are you going 2  do something with your dead body.  SEREET STYLE CC
> *


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Dec 12 2009, 11:16 PM~15964725
> *BLUE RIDGE /23RDST should hook up some time and shoot the shit are you going 2  do something with your dead body.  SEREET STYLE CC
> *


wrong feedback sorry.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 13 2009, 12:21 AM~15964756
> *I wonder what I would have to do when I notch my frame in the rear to reinforce it?
> *


Just make it thicker 

I'm goin w/ 3/16" plate for mine. :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 12 2009, 11:27 PM~15964792
> *Just make it thicker
> 
> I'm goin w/ 3/16" plate for mine. :biggrin:
> *


I'm doing my notch out of 2x3 rectngle tubing 1/4" wall. Would that be good? Plus tubes from one side ti the other on each side of my upper bag mount.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 28 2005, 08:52 PM~4503355
> *my guess is you will need four checks right before the valves. From there it should be the simple full lock up and individual drop. Hopefully this theory of mine will work, but if not I don't blame anyone for baggin.
> *


Did you ever try out the check valve theory?


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 13 2009, 12:56 AM~15965076
> *Did you ever try out the check valve theory?
> *



it won't work. standing a 3 wheel is based on bag placement. You don't have enough room, your assed out and can only work off of momentum, probably stop after you rolled one, but you have to get it just right and I am not sure how long it will last.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 13 2009, 03:34 AM~15965932
> *it won't work. standing a 3 wheel is based on bag placement. You don't have enough room, your assed out and can only work off of momentum, probably stop after you rolled one, but you have to get it just right and I am not sure how long it will last.
> *


You talking about not having enough room as in bag placement (rear)on a g-body??I'ma gonna have to go look at mine.I was thinking off the railing arm and then a bracket off the side of the frame???Idk tho i'm gonna have to go look


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 13 2009, 12:47 PM~15967681
> *You talking about not having enough room as in bag placement (rear)on a g-body??I'ma gonna have to go look at  mine.I was thinking off the railing arm and then a bracket off the side of the frame???Idk tho i'm gonna have to go look
> *


yes

you will need to reinforce that side bracket some. The general rule that I was told with side brackets is that ALL will start to bend at around 300 psi. The frame can't take that much stress from the bag being pushed up so the bracket in turn pushes up with it and will break off or twist the frame area the bracket is.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 13 2009, 02:27 PM~15968329
> *yes
> 
> you will need to reinforce that side bracket some. The general rule that I was told with side brackets is that ALL will start to bend at around 300 psi. The frame can't take that much stress from the bag being pushed up so the bracket in turn pushes up with it and will break off or twist the frame area the bracket is.
> *


That could be corrected real easy. Just put some box across the frame from mount to mount, just make sure you make room for the drive shaft.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 13 2009, 02:27 PM~15968329
> *yes
> 
> you will need to reinforce that side bracket some. The general rule that I was told with side brackets is that ALL will start to bend at around 300 psi. The frame can't take that much stress from the bag being pushed up so the bracket in turn pushes up with it and will break off or twist the frame area the bracket is.
> *


Yeah if i do it it's gonna be out 1/4" and gusseted.Also plate the rear arches at least 3/16 and maybe a bridge from inner frame well to inner frame well.Idk that's kinda gonna be a project towards the end


----------



## foey

tip of the weekend 

with trucks, closer to the cab = less pressure due to the pivot point (air bag placement) is closer to where the link bar is attached to the frame. 

with cars (RWD, sorry FWD guys your fucked unless you want to chop your ride up and make it RWD), on the trailing arms you will have better lift, BUT you will not get that high since your pivot point (air bag placement) isn't as close to the trailing arm attached to the frame. 



In general, think of the air bag being your finger, take a pen/pencil and from where your fingers on your other hand are holding it, press down using the other hands index finger ONLY, moving along the pen, see how far each little point is when you move it. You will then figure out what you can do and what you may have to be willing to do if you are building a RWD car. The reason for the air cylinders to lift as much is due to their piston travel. Air bags can only go so far up, now if you are using the air lock ups cylinders, you will need a longer cylinder since your pivot point is basically the axle, where as if you use a double convoluted air bag, your screwed on your lift, per say. I hope this helps and makes sense on what standing a 3 wheel and no, I would have said DOG LEG if I were referring to the rear standing 3 wheel.


----------



## baggedout81

Yes well said  
I'm gonna try and get it as close to the front pivot point on frame then go up to the frame vise vera.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 13 2009, 04:32 PM~15969689
> *Yes well said
> I'm gonna try and get it as close to the front pivot point on frame then go up to the frame vise vera.
> *


I was thinking about this & if I remember correctly the lower trailing arm goes away from the frame as it goes back. That would be an ugly huge upper bag mount just to reach from the side of the frame to over the trailing arm. It's what I wanna do too but wanna make it look as nice as possible.


----------



## TAT2DAN

If I'm gonna have to reinforce my frame and do a bridge anyway, why not just juice it! :dunno:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by TAT2DAN_@Dec 14 2009, 12:35 PM~15977295
> *If I'm gonna have to reinforce my frame and do a bridge anyway, why not just juice it!  :dunno:
> *


Again plating the arches is not a bad idea at all either way bags or juice.In this circumstance i don't know there's not really a "How to" when it comes to 3 wheeling w/ a g-body that is one bag's that i'm aware of, who know's you might not need as much reinforcing as you would w/ juice being you don't have the batteries and pump's adding weight.But me i'm not gonna take a chance.I dont think i'm gonna need as big of a bridge as you would if it was juice.Maybe a couple 1/4" wall 2X2's hell i dont know.


----------



## TAT2DAN

:ugh: 
BAGS JUICE
decisions, decisions


----------



## yetti

In order to even have a chance you will have to mount the bag on the trailing arm to get the lift needed to do it. As far as reinforcing if you are going to 3 wheel you should reinforce it because you are twisting the frame from front to back when you do it. There is noway to get the car to do it without enough weight in the back to lift the motor. I guess you could put a 4 cylinder in it to help.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Bump for a good topic :biggrin:


----------



## baggedhearse72

my s 10 will "dogleg" on the first hit @ 200 psi i have side to side in the front but not in the back


----------



## LOWRIDER3

> _Originally posted by smallz95eg_@Dec 10 2005, 07:43 PM~4380957
> *yes you can here you go
> *


What kind of bags are in the rear?


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by nixon186_@Feb 22 2006, 09:41 PM~4905583
> **** huh? your the one fuckin with batteries, cylinders and oil! thats seems like a recipe for GAY!
> *



Damn Dude.... that was FUNNY SHIT ........ :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

what about fabbing a mount setup that lets you move the mounting point of the bag on the frame and lower control arm closer or further away from where it all comes together to fine tune what you want out of the ride... lift/ride height/ quickness......?....inside a U-channel with grade 8s slide that fucker whatever direction it needs....


----------



## Sonu

So are G-Bodies the easiest cars to do a three-wheel stance on airbag suspension??


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Jan 5 2010, 05:45 PM~16192779
> *So are G-Bodies the easiest cars to do a three-wheel stance on airbag suspension??
> *



X2 I just got a 80 Cutty tonight and I wanna BAG-IT. So....It has to 3-wheel. :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Jan 5 2010, 07:38 PM~16195646
> *X2  I just got a 80 Cutty tonight and I wanna BAG-IT.  So....It has to 3-wheel. :biggrin:
> *


I wouldnt think it matters about the car as much as it does on how you have your bags mounted. Just because a Cutty is the 1st car on here 3 wheeling with bags doesnt make it the easiest. Thats just the ride he chose to do.


----------



## double down

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 14 2009, 08:40 PM~15982630
> *In order to even have a chance you will have to mount the bag on the trailing arm to get the lift needed to do it. As far as reinforcing if you are going to 3 wheel you should reinforce it because you are twisting the frame from front to back when you do it. There is noway to get the car to do it without enough weight in the back to lift the motor. I guess you could put a 4 cylinder in it to help.
> *


is not about weight in the back to lift the motor ur not lifting the full weight of motor half weight is still in one front tire in Hydraulics you reinforcing because the weight in the back maybe more 500 lbs in G-Bodies i would start reinforcing the center went i strart a G-Bodies the Rear lower Trailing Arms will be 30"and Upper 24" long with heims orJOHNNY JOINTS
'


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by double down_@Jan 6 2010, 01:56 AM~16200664
> *is not about weight in the back to lift the motor ur not lifting the full weight of motor  half weight is still in one front tire in Hydraulics you reinforcing because the weight in the back maybe more 500 lbs in G-Bodies i would start reinforcing the center  went i strart a G-Bodies the Rear lower Trailing Arms will be 30"and Upper 24" long with heims orJOHNNY JOINTS
> '
> *


Reinforcing the center of what? We're wanting to do a standing 3 not 3 wheel motion.


----------



## baggedout81

TTT


----------



## memories63

ok this topic is all over...i have a 63 impala on bags and i want to 3 wheel if anyone can offer anythying wright me


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I'm not sure how it's gonna work out, but in my 64 I am gonna re-do the rear end suspension. I'm gonna knock off the factory spring perches (before anyone asks yes I will make a body mount to go back in it's spot) and I'm gonna build a new air spring perch for the bag to bolt to. I'm gonna build a brand new set of trailing arms with new mounts. The big difference is I am gonna move the bag location from where the spring would be originally to a little further forward. Maybe a few inches forward. Hopefully with a set of RE 8's a few inches forward I will be able to push one rear wheel higher than before... IE hopefully achieving a 3 wheel. 


We'll see how it works. If it doesn't end up working all my work won't really go to waste cause all the new stuff I build will look pretty kick-ass anyways lol. 


Here's hoping!


----------



## memories63

yeah i moved mine up and inch or so forword but didnt help to much let me no how rebuilding some of thoes parts go maybe thats the key :biggrin:


----------



## double down

[/quote]


----------



## baggedout81

^^^there you go shib


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Yeah it'll be pretty similar to that. I'm not gonna move my trailing arm pivots forward though I don't think. Unless there's a really good advantage of doing that?

My wishbone will be a little different. I'm going to mount off of the stock 2 spots on the chassis and I'll have my Johnny Joint pivot on the center of the rear end rather than the stock spot.


----------



## memories63

ok wow i might need some help on all that :0 can u break it down for me


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by memories63_@Jan 18 2010, 07:06 PM~16331207
> *ok wow i might need some help on all that  :0  can u break it down for me
> *



I'm gonna be starting all of my rear suspension shit on my 64 come payday (end of the month) so stay tuned in the air forums. I'll make a topic just for my rear suspension build. 

Before I start I would like a little more info on why double down moved those trailing arm pivots forward though. I'm thinking cause it will take less PSI to move the car up due to mechanical advantage of where everything is. Am I warm???


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 19 2010, 08:21 AM~16337235
> *I'm gonna be starting all of my rear suspension shit on my 64 come payday (end of the month) so stay tuned in the air forums. I'll make a topic just for my rear suspension build.
> 
> Before I start I would like a little more info on why double down moved those trailing arm pivots forward though. I'm thinking cause it will take less PSI to move the car up due to mechanical advantage of where everything is. Am I warm???
> *


Good luck Shib. Double Down aint gonna give the info out.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 19 2010, 09:11 AM~16337597
> *Good luck Shib. Double Down aint gonna give the info out.
> *



ha ha yeah trade secrets. No worries if he doesn't though. 

I'm thinking it's a combination between more lift and less PSI to achieve that lift.

Anyways I'm getting pretty excited to get my rear suspension going. I've got my Urethane bushings and Johnny Joints ordered. Now I'm kinda just going over designs in my head.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 19 2010, 11:49 AM~16338546
> *ha ha yeah trade secrets. No worries if he doesn't though.
> 
> I'm thinking it's a combination between more lift and less PSI to achieve that lift.
> 
> Anyways I'm getting pretty excited to get my rear suspension going. I've got my Urethane bushings and Johnny Joints ordered. Now I'm kinda just going over designs in my head.
> *


Dam money.....Wanna throw a doggy some cake while your at it so i can get started on my rear trailing arms:cheesy:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 19 2010, 12:42 PM~16339560
> *Dam money.....Wanna throw a doggy some cake while your at it so i can get started on my rear trailing arms:cheesy:
> *



ahh man trust me I'm not that further ahead in the money dept. lol

good thing steel, welding stuff, and time is rather inexpensive. Doesn't really balance out when it's the 3rd time re designing my rear end though lol


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 19 2010, 02:02 PM~16339733
> *ahh man trust me I'm not that further ahead in the money dept. lol
> 
> good thing steel, welding stuff, and time is rather inexpensive. Doesn't really balance out when it's the 3rd time re designing my rear end though lol
> *


I hear ya about the REdoing about anything.Shit all the stuff i know now man i could have saved a ton of money.Oh well all my old stuff going to my boys 65 chevy fleetside so i guess it's not a waist plus i get to pass on what i know


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 19 2010, 01:27 PM~16339967
> *I hear ya about the REdoing about anything.Shit all the stuff i know now man i could have saved a ton of money.Oh well all my old stuff going to my boys 65 chevy fleetside so i guess it's not a waist plus i get to pass on what i know
> *



you got a build topic for that truck?


----------



## memories63

thanks double down that all helped out alot


----------



## double down

no secrets look at pic


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by double down_@Jan 19 2010, 09:25 PM~16344441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no secrets look at pic
> *


That's tight like I was tellin baggedout81 it would also work with = pretty much the equivilent of bag on bar on a mini! Same principle yet different fab work. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Jan 20 2010, 09:00 AM~16349848
> *That's tight like I was tellin baggedout81 it would also work with = pretty much the equivilent of bag on bar on a mini! Same principle yet different fab work.  :biggrin:
> *


Yes myself and suicideregal have been discussing this and i do belive it's do able w/ a little bit of work :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by double down_@Jan 19 2010, 07:25 PM~16344441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no secrets look at pic
> *




that looks awesome!


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 20 2010, 10:34 AM~16350070
> *Yes myself and suicideregal have been discussing this and i do belive it's do able w/ a little bit of work :biggrin:
> *


What if double down made this into a "Kit" would he have buyers??????????????????????????? :wow: 

(Just a thought) 
:dunno: 

See how this plays out...................(the Build) :drama:


----------



## memories63

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Jan 20 2010, 02:04 PM~16352183
> *What if double down made this into a "Kit" would he have buyers???????????????????????????  :wow:
> 
> (Just a thought)
> :dunno:
> 
> See how this plays out...................(the Build)  :drama:
> *


i talked to the guy that built this over the phone he said he would make everything for about 700


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I definitely think there would be a market for premium suspension components like this. The best thing about the way it all came out on DD's X Frame is it all looks like it's meant to be there. None of it looks "bolt-in" I like stuff that looks like it's meant to be in a car. 

Know what I mean?

If it was offered as a kit I think you'd make some good coin. The only thing I would change is I would offer a tubular cross member to replace the stamped steel cross member that DD cut away for the Y Bone. Might look a little better. I think Skim did a tubular cross member on his 61 if I recall.


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 20 2010, 06:42 PM~16354404
> *None of it looks "bolt-in" I like stuff that looks like it's meant to be in a car.
> 
> Know what I mean?
> 
> If it was offered as a kit I think you'd make some good coin.
> *


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Jan 20 2010, 08:47 PM~16358007
> *My thoughts exactly.
> *


 :biggrin: 

Do it up DD


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Less talking lets see more pics of the 3 wheel stance.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 22 2010, 10:26 AM~16375266
> *Less talking lets see more pics of the 3 wheel stance.
> *



ha ha gonna take me till the end of the month to get paid to start building my rear suspension in my 64, BUT... after I'm done I'm gonna plumb it in the garage and see how it all works out. We'll see if I can static air bag 3 wheel.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 22 2010, 10:44 AM~16375403
> *ha ha gonna take me till the end of the month to get paid to start building my rear suspension in my 64, BUT... after I'm done I'm gonna plumb it in the garage and see how it all works out. We'll see if I can static air bag 3 wheel.
> *


Did you wrap your frame or reinforce it anywhere?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 22 2010, 11:32 PM~16382161
> *Did you wrap your frame or reinforce it anywhere?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486414


:yes:


----------



## double down

i had this frame i was going to give it the DOUBLE DOWN touch but back december
i moved end i scrap


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 22 2010, 10:32 PM~16382161
> *Did you wrap your frame or reinforce it anywhere?
> *


I have in the front, and I will have to do the rear as well.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 23 2010, 07:42 AM~16384311
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486414
> :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Lets bring this shit back. Topics have been sucking lately.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Feb 6 2010, 10:59 PM~16536085
> *Lets bring this shit back. Topics have been sucking lately.
> *


X2


----------



## SuicidedRegal




----------



## lilbluetruck98

not a car but it is on air and does hit a rolling 3








and it will dogleg but only if its chained up


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI




----------



## Rdawg146

this is kinda a old Post, but hers my car 3-wheeling on air 14 inch Air cylinders in the rear, 2500 airlifts up front








high standing 3-wheel








and a very low lay out still


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@Apr 4 2011, 01:30 AM~20253253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is kinda a old Post, but hers my car 3-wheeling on air 14 inch Air cylinders in the rear, 2500 airlifts up front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high standing 3-wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a very low lay out still
> *


These guys gotta see that shit in person. Only reason I knew it was bags and not juice was the sound. That shit gets up :thumbsup: Really persuaded me to bag my shit when I saw what yours could do. Not trying to sound like i'm nut riding, but it deserves props.


----------



## Afterlife

ttt
t
t


----------



## kennymo

i didnt read the whole thread on "how to 3 wheel with air ride" but what i did read is ridiculous. its VERY simple to do with just about any air setup. and it only requires limiter straps.. you put a limiter strap on the front suspension. but dont put long enough ones on to let the suspension get to its full potentional lift. air the car ALL the way up. all 4 corners. then if you want to lift the front left. drop the right rear ALL the way down. if you want to lift the right tire you do the same directions only you drop the back left instead. its the same way you do a rolling 3 wheel on bags. very simple. used to do it all the time in my truck. have fun.


----------



## LOWRIDER3

Is this the only way you can pull a standing three wheel by putting the air bag in between the lower trailing arm and the frame? What I was thinking and this is just a thought I had. I would put almost a powerball on the side of the rear arches and I would find the right location on the axle to mount the bags and hopefully when the bags raise I think the airbag should just raise straight up and down without any bending. I would hopefully changed my pivot point for the bag and get it close to the tire I can without the bag rubbing. I also would make a special bracket for the top portion of the bag so when the frame moves either right or left it will be straight up and down and that's where something like the powerball would come in handy.


----------



## 3onthetree

I was able to get this standing 3 with bags. I have Slams 7's in the front, and Dominators in the rear. In the rear I moved the perches 2 inches forward to get a little more lift out of her. 210 psi in each corner bag, and 460lbs of chubby buddies sitting in the rear corner of the trunk. No chain bridge yet, but I am hoping that I will need less weight with the bridge.


----------



## LOWRIDER3

In this picture I think this is what needs to be done to hook up the airbags on the lower control arms. I would say a triangle bracket should be added in the corner where it show's u in the picture. And I think I need to move over the location of the lower control arm to the center more instead of it being bolted on the side of the frame so when the bag is installed it won't rub against anything. And also make the lower control strong as hell. If this is correct on how double down customs did it please let me know if i'm correct.


----------



## baggedout81

LOWRIDER3 said:


> In this picture I think this is what needs to be done to hook up the airbags on the lower control arms. I would say a triangle bracket should be added in the corner where it show's u in the picture. And I think I need to move over the location of the lower control arm to the center more instead of it being bolted on the side of the frame so when the bag is installed it won't rub against anything. And also make the lower control strong as hell. If this is correct on how double down customs did it please let me know if i'm correct.
> View attachment 530538


Well thats a g-body.Reason number 1 i had a set of 2x2 1/4" lowers made.If they dont sell im use em an do this.An really its not gonna take a tone of work IMO.


----------



## LOWRIDER3

baggedout81 said:


> Well thats a g-body.Reason number 1 i had a set of 2x2 1/4" lowers made.If they dont sell im use em an do this.An really its not gonna take a tone of work IMO.


But my question is. Do u think that's how he did the setup?


----------



## baggedout81

LOWRIDER3 said:


> But my question is. Do u think that's how he did the setup?


The closer you place a bag to its folcrum point or pivot point.The more lift youll get,but it will take more pressure to lift


----------



## LOWRIDER3

baggedout81 said:


> The closer you place a bag to its folcrum point or pivot point.The more lift youll get,but it will take more pressure to lift


Ok I see. I think I will try it and see what happens. I have have two sell my air cylinders I have that I got from RS Hydraulics


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

why not keep the cylinders? only thing i,m not liking about mine is I cant get as low as I want


----------



## Rdawg146

3-whellin on air cylinders


----------



## Rdawg146




----------

